# Giant snake hunt



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.bigsnakes.net/Research.htm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm voting for the heavy rains making a pathway theory


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm a HUGE believer in cryptozoology, however often the stories are not accurate, but based on a seed of truth. Take for example the psudo ox. Legend had it that it had gills on the side of its neck, and breathed underwater. When it was finally caught in Korea after sooooo many of the scientific establishment poo-pooed the existence of it for decades as a "bigfoot" type myth, it was found to indeed have "gills." However it was not on its neck, but on each side of the face- and it did not breath underwater, but exhaled through the flaps of skin.

I find it interesting that this snake-like animal has been around for such a long time, however no droppings have been recorded and no skin has been found shed. Snakes shed several times a year, so at least a skin of some immense size should be found. Also an animal of such immense size should eat large amounts of food. The challenge is that there just is not the type of food in a quantity a reptile of that size would need to live- unless it may strain the food similar to a whale for instance.

In a way, one hopes they DON'T find this animal. People have a tendency to kill what they don't understand to try to study it further. It would be a shame to lose a cryptology animal to violence and ignorance.

EDIT: The animal mentioned earlier is actually the "pseudo oryx" from vietnam. I wanted to correct that for anyone who also may have an interest in cryptozoology.
I'm afraid that Roxy's observation seems to make the most sense in this circumstance... but then again- who knows?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Apart from the danger it would pose to people, you have no idea how I'd love for this to be real...and for someone to get good video of it. Thanks Johnny.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

clearly its Big Foot....silly scientist, NOW WHERES MY CHECK


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I wonder if this what they were looking for!!!!

Good Catch video by linebackerblitz1 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid928.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid928.photobucket.com/albums/ad127/linebackerblitz1/[email protected]@[email protected]@vid928@@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ad127/linebackerblitz1/Look


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Scared the bejeebers out of me!


----------

